
Washington's Newest Landmark: Black Lives Matter Plaza - chmaynard
https://daringfireball.net/linked/2020/06/05/black-lives-matter-plaza
======
downerending
Pretty cool. But somewhat tarnished by the idea that it's just a punch in the
nose to Trump, who has actually done a lot to further black causes since he's
been elected.

I fear there will be tears on Nov 4th, when pretty much all politicians will
utterly forget about BLM until the next cycle.

